# Why O Why Did You Brits Do It?



## Havlen (Jun 9, 2008)

Why did you let Jeff (Richard Coyle) leave Coupling?   There it was going along as one of the funniest shows ever and then BOOM, Jeff leaves and it goes to pot in the fourth season then the entire series ends.

I know, this is no doubt old news, but it was quite a shocker for my wife and I who were happily going along and watching the entire series that we'd recently discovered on netflix and BOOM, there goes the show.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jun 9, 2008)

Thread moved from Publishing to General Media Discussion.


----------



## mosaix (Jun 9, 2008)

Havlen said:


> Why did you let Jeff (Richard Coyle) leave Coupling?   There it was going along as one of the funniest shows ever and then BOOM, Jeff leaves and it goes to pot in the fourth season then the entire series ends.
> 
> I know, this is no doubt old news, but it was quite a shocker for my wife and I who were happily going along and watching the entire series that we'd recently discovered on netflix and BOOM, there goes the show.


 
Who knows what gets into those people heads. It _was _one of the funniest shows ever made.


----------



## Ursa major (Jun 9, 2008)

Apparently Richard Coyle didn't want to do a fourth series (season).


----------



## scalem X (Jun 9, 2008)

I can only say -accompanied by an accusing stare- : "Oh, Jeffrey!"


----------



## BookStop (Jun 9, 2008)

If only Jeff had been a little more unflushable...


----------



## The Ace (Jun 9, 2008)

Sorry ? You expect us to care ?


----------

